
Posterous commits to building a Ning blog importer.  - jmorin007
http://blog.posterous.com/posterous-commits-to-building-a-ning-blog-imp
======
MicahWedemeyer
I always cringe a little when I see promises like this. I'm a big fan of
under-promise/over-deliver. I'd much rather see "Posterous builds Ning blog
importer" rather than a promise to do so.

------
paulbaumgart
Do they have an agreement with Ning? Otherwise... how do you scrape Ning at
scale without them figuring it out and blocking your IP addresses? Tor?

~~~
Raphael
Ning gets tons of traffic. It would be awfully cruel to clamp down on a little
harmless scraping.

~~~
paulbaumgart
Making it harder to move your data might encourage more people to upgrade to
the premium version.

It wouldn't be very nice, though. I agree.

~~~
protomyth
people will do an amazing amount of work when they feel like they are held
hostage. People tend not to make the value decision like a company would.

------
robryan
No harm in giving people options, in a perfect world people should be able to
easily move in between platforms. I know for a long time the better forum
software have offered converters.

------
kilian
Very smart move, though I'm not sure if the demographics of ning users (As I
know them) are a good fit for posterous.

------
look_lookatme
I wish posterous would commit to letting me add javascript in my template.

------
jared314
Vultures circling or cutting out the fat? Time will tell.

------
sabat
Ning seems to be looking for ways to piss off its customer base.

